

Boxer launches with Dropbox integration before Mailbox - lloydarmbrust
http://readwrite.com/2013/06/05/new-boxer-ios-email-app-is-all-about-adding-features

======
straycat27
I didn't think avatars next to emails was worthwhile, but after using the app
for a bit, I find I've processed priority for a message before reading the
subject.

Starting to really like this app!!!

------
natemcguire
Very slick app. Just downloaded, simple and easy to use like mailbox but with
way better integrations (oh hai, Exchange server). and I got a free version,
nice!

------
asah
We want Android!!!

Seriously, if anybody can fix mobile email, it's Jason.

